# Another cooler chiller...



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

So I hate those foggers with the small compartment for ice incorporated into the design for obvious reasons. Wondering now about using a liquid CPU cooler like this

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0361180

with one. My 1st thought is that it wouldn't keep up, however the mad scientist factor is kinda high for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think your issue is going to be how cold this thing was designed to go. The test temps posted by the folks who wrote reviews were in the 35-70 degrees C range, which translates to the more familiar (for nonmetric Americans) 95-158 degrees Fahrenheit. CPUs typically run in the 70-90 degree C range (158-194 degrees F), and the liquid CPU cooler has done its job if it keeps your processor at or below that range.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

After a couple Googles I started to realize it's not really a unit to chill with.


----------

